# post pics of sound systems in 80-92 cadillacs



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

i got a 91 cadi brougham rwd. looking for ideas.. 
anybody got pics of rwd 4 door cadillacs with systems?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

uffin: :nicoderm: :420:


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's some pictures of a 87' Caddy Fleetwood. Just needs to be painted now.










The system is two 12"s Alpine Type R, two Hifonics 1000 watts amp-one to each sub. 10" TV in the center


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Nov 21 2010, 11:24 PM~19129787
> *Here's some pictures of a 87' Caddy Fleetwood. Just needs to be painted now.
> 
> 
> ...


dats wsup!
:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Nov 21 2010, 11:24 PM~19129787
> *Here's some pictures of a 87' Caddy Fleetwood. Just needs to be painted now.
> 
> 
> ...


what would something this run pm me back thanks
no sounds or pumps


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

thats looks sick! i got a 91 also could use some ideas..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

x2 im workin on an 88 fleetwood with a 3 pump 8 battery setup with 16s in the rear so space is MINIMAL


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 21 2011, 12:31 AM~20140302
> *x2 im workin on an 88 fleetwood with a 3 pump 8 battery setup with 16s in the rear so space is MINIMAL
> *


i got some pics put up today bro. with 3 pumps and 8 batts .. and 3 12 too.. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I got some pics I'll post some tonight of the box I had to make for my 6X9's


----------

